# von dieser Seite



## melisa

Trotz der Belastungen aus der Aufwertung des Euro wird offentlich auch von dieser Seite mit dem Fortgang der Aufwärtsentwicklung gerechnet.

No obstante, los impuestos a raíz de la valorización del Euro fueron calculados también de ese lado junto con el proceso de desarrollo. 
 
I am not sure what "von dieser Seite" means.
 
If it means de ese lado or por ese lado ???


----------



## Jana337

Please write the preceding sentence, too.

Jana


----------



## melisa

Die Industrie stufte ihre Exportasusichten zuletzt zwar etwas vorsichtiger ein las vorher; die Geschäftserwartungen sind aber weiter günstig.

this sentence is in the preceding paragraph.


----------



## Hutschi

von dieser Seite = von diesem Partner, in this case: von der Industrie  (from this party, from this group, from this part of the attenting people, from this part of the society - in the context: from the industry.)


----------



## Jana337

melisa said:


> Die Industrie stufte ihre Exportaussichten zuletzt zwar etwas vorsichtiger ein als vorher; die Geschäftserwartungen sind aber weiter günstig.
> 
> this sentence is in the preceding paragraph.


Gut. Ich glaube, "von dieser Seite wird mit ... gerechnet" bedeutet, dass die Industrie mit ... rechnet.

Warte für Bestätigungen, bitte.

Jana


----------



## Hutschi

Ja.



> _Die Industrie_ stufte ihre Exportaussichten zuletzt zwar etwas vorsichtiger ein als vorher; die Geschäftserwartungen sind aber weiter günstig.
> Trotz der Belastungen aus der Aufwertung des Euro wird *ö*ffentlich auch von dieser Seite _(von der Industrie)_ mit dem Fortgang der Aufwärtsentwicklung gerechnet.


----------



## melisa

Vielen Dank!


----------

